#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 貼圖服務的連結

## fwiflof

上次好像建議過頁尾也放一個，超快就放的(?
可是，在頁尾的連結預設就是"新開分頁"
頁首的卻沒有呢
就只是這樣子而已，總覺得突然按到可能會杯巨(?
如果可以的話，要不要也弄成新視窗呢？
以上~

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝阿五的建議，已經把首頁導航欄的 "貼圖服務" 及 "協作平台"

這兩個按鈕，改成按下後會跳出新的視窗。

畢竟是不同於論壇的兩個系統。

----------

